# Proper Kicking



## MJS (Jun 1, 2008)

There was a question asked recently by a member about his kicks, specifically the roundhouse kick.  On KT, a member posted a picture of the kick being performed in 5 different steps.  For reference, here is the pic.  Doc commented that the method shown was anatomically incorrect and over time, would cause injury.

My question is...how do each of you kick and what methods do you use to prevent injury?

This question is not directed to Doc specifically, although I do look forward to his thoughts.  

Mike


----------



## kenpofighter (Jun 1, 2008)

Personally I lift my knee up and straight facing twelve o'clock and not as high. Then rotate my hips to get the torque. (on the round kick) I don't lift my knee as high because I don't normally kick that high.


----------



## John Bishop (Jun 2, 2008)

kenpofighter said:


> Personally I lift my knee up and straight facing twelve o'clock and not as high. Then rotate my hips to get the torque. (on the round kick) I don't lift my knee as high because I don't normally kick that high.




That's the way we do a roundhouse or wheel kick in Kajukenbo.  The knee comes up like the start of a front kick.  Then the hips rotate.


----------



## Joe917 (Jun 2, 2008)

This is pretty much how I kick.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4281730076085458720&q=roundhouse+kick&ei=BeNDSKbLKqW-qQKB8IygCQ&hl=en


----------



## LawDog (Jun 2, 2008)

In our version of Kenpo when the knee rises up first then you rotate the hip it is called a "snap" roundhouse kick. This is called a "snap" because usually only the quads are used for impacting and the flexors and hip are used for alignment.
With our "power" round house we chamber the ab's first, they pull the hip through, along with the hip flexors. The ab's are released first pulling the hip towards the point of impact and at the same time the quad's are chambered. Just prior to impact the flexors and quads are release. All three groups are used for impacting.
There is the half hip and full hip rotation version. The range application will determine which one will be used.
:mst:


----------



## MJS (Jun 2, 2008)

kenpofighter said:


> Personally I lift my knee up and straight facing twelve o'clock and not as high. Then rotate my hips to get the torque. (on the round kick) I don't lift my knee as high because I don't normally kick that high.


 


John Bishop said:


> That's the way we do a roundhouse or wheel kick in Kajukenbo. The knee comes up like the start of a front kick. Then the hips rotate.


 
Well, thats makes 3 of us then, because thats what I do as well.   In the beginning, I try to teach kicks in parts.  In other words...1 would be the initial chamber or raising of the leg, 2 is the execution of the kick, 3 is the return to chamber, and 4 is the setting down of the foot.  Of course once this is understood, things are done quicker. 

Mike


----------



## MJS (Jun 2, 2008)

So, now that we understand how we're all kicking, in your opinions, do you feel that your method is going to cause any long term side effects?

Mike


----------



## bujuts (Jun 2, 2008)

What I'd posted on KT:

For my part, I treat it as an exaggerated step, much like I do with a front kick. What determines a front kick or roundhouse depends on the time I launch it in the rotational process. To exemplify the notion of "a kick is an exaggerated step", just throw an occasional front kick while walking normally, not allowing the kick to disrupt your pace one iota. For a round house, change course to a 45 and launch the kick to 12:00, once again not disrupting your pace.

Transferring this to the process of rotating (specifically, the NB - Twist - NB sequence), my front kick launches when my hips are parallel, my round house launches when the rear hip reaches the forward 45 degree angle. Both are still just extensions of the step, so the acceleration of the mass through the stance transition is what's really doing the hitting. Like a punch, the leg launches an aligned weapon off of an already accelerating body.

(KenpoTalk post)

As an addendum, my front kick launches when my hips are on the 9:00 / 3:00 line and make contact when they reach the 7:30 / 1:30 line.  The round house launches hair later, when the hips reach the 7:30 / 1:30 line.  I'm chewing on Doc's advice about the rolling of the pelvic girdle.

When I teach kicking to beginning students, they first learn a front kick from a square horse just to understand weapon formation, leg alignment, and timing.  I then have them simply walk (slowly, at first) and pay attention to the rhythm of the feet - thump..thump...thump...thump.  These form quarter notes, and the kick must be inserted in full between two beats as an eigth note, without disrupting the rhythm.  Later, we apply this lesson to the stance transitions, again requiring the kick to be inserted between discrete actions within the stance transition.  Only when there is no disruption in their stance transition do I know their kick is truly an exaggeration of a step.  (and, being a closet musician, I pay close attention to the rhythm  )

This type of kicking isn't pretty, but it is hella effective.  I recall my teacher explaining Ed Parker once demonstrating kicking behind a half-wall of some sort that was in his school.  You could only see his upper body behind the wall.  You couldn't tell if he was kicking or not, he just moved along smoothly as if walking.  The most significant aspect of this method of kicking, I believe, is that it doesn't create a hiccup in the forward acceleration of the body, you literally walk (or run) through the guy with your stance work, the kick being an exaggeration of the step.    

As with anything, the power and effectivness is platformed on stance transitions and the mechanical structure to support the strike during those transitions.

Cheers

Steven Brown


----------



## championmarius (Jun 2, 2008)

I use a whiplike wave motion with the roundhouse, and a very exaggerated step with the front and front push kicks.

My roundhouse is a trailing leg kick, I roll the hips and let the torque/counter-torque of the torso and hips drag the leg out and around. The muscles are kept only tense enough to aim the weapon, about as tense as when walking. The kick either penetrates into a forward step, or recoils to return to its original position.

I will admit, I do not kick above the thigh with the roundhouse, and the front push only goes high enough to hit the abdomen. I am not a big fan of disrupting my base with higher kicks.


----------



## ackks10 (Jun 2, 2008)

well, mike let me say, that i found that on the web, that was not mine, i just put it up on there, btw why does doc think that it wrong?? anyway it was me:hb:


----------



## kenpofighter (Jun 2, 2008)

Side effect? Of course there will be side effects! Any snapping (or thrust) kicks especially when not striking a object will wear out your joints. I am sure every serious MA who has practiced for any length of time could tell his story of a joint replacement or at least a very worn out joint(s). But more than that, I don't think there is really any other _bad_ side effects.


----------



## MJS (Jun 2, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> well, mike let me say, that i found that on the web, that was not mine, i just put it up on there, btw why does doc think that it wrong?? anyway it was me:hb:


 
Hey George!   Yeah, I figured it was something you found.   As to why it was thought that it was wrong...no idea.  I'm hoping Doc, Dave, Bode chimes in.

I'll give you a call later on this week.

Mike


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 2, 2008)

kenpofighter said:


> Side effect? Of course there will be side effects! Any snapping (or thrust) kicks especially when not striking a object will wear out your joints. I am sure every serious MA who has practiced for any length of time could tell his story of a joint replacement or at least a very worn out joint(s). But more than that, I don't think there is really any other _bad_ side effects.


 
Will walking wear out your joints?

You are assuming that "every serious MA" does it the same way.  Doesn't that seem like a rather broad assumption?  While I can't explain the  difference, I know there is one.

Bode taught me the roundhouse kick as used in SL-4 Kenpo.  There is a specific "index" (you might call it a chamber but I'm sure the SL-4 guys do not) position that is used to kick, and specific details of how to kick, retract etc.  It's very detailed instruction on "HOW to kick" _(which I learned on another thread not everyone is interested in LOL)_

And it was not like that GIF.


----------



## MJS (Jun 2, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> Will walking wear out your joints?
> 
> You are assuming that "every serious MA" does it the same way. Doesn't that seem like a rather broad assumption? While I can't explain the difference, I know there is one.
> 
> ...


 
Which of course myself and at least one other person said that we were interested but never heard back from you.

So, I'll ask again.  Yes, I am interested, so if you're interested in sharing your thoughts on kicking, I'm listening. 

Mike


----------



## John Bishop (Jun 2, 2008)

Joe917 said:


> This is pretty much how I kick.
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...undhouse+kick&ei=BeNDSKbLKqW-qQKB8IygCQ&hl=en




Yep, that's the way we do it in Kajukenbo, except a little lower.


----------



## Joe917 (Jun 2, 2008)

John Bishop said:


> Yep, that's the way we do it in Kajukenbo, except a little lower.



Yeah I try to kick lower most of the time but sometimes I will throw in a head shot.


----------



## kenpofighter (Jun 2, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> Will walking wear out your joints?
> 
> You are assuming that "every serious MA" does it the same way.  Doesn't that seem like a rather broad assumption?  While I can't explain the  difference, I know there is one.



I'm not saying that every MA does THIS kick the same way but there are side effects.  And any one who does a lot of any type of kick (especially not done on a bag, body, or something solid, making it a snap kick like I said before) can and I believe will (if done enough) were out your joints. I am not trying to get anyone to not practice their kicks in the air, but I myself have had some knee joint problems from doing to many kicks. Oh and I could have got the same problem from to much running, but I chose to do karate instead.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 3, 2008)

MJS said:


> Which of course myself and at least one other person said that we were interested but never heard back from you.
> 
> So, I'll ask again. Yes, I am interested, so if you're interested in sharing your thoughts on kicking, I'm listening.
> 
> Mike


 
That thread went a whole other direction and I felt I had derailed it enough   I was thinking not so much in kicking in general but the specific maneuver & kick in #7 - so many variations, some of them seemed odd to me I guess was the point I was trying to skirt around.

We have very little application of the roundhouse kick in our system.  We have a couple of techniques where we use a vertical roundhouse, usually to the ribs of a bent-over attacker.  But on our version of SKK, we don't have even one tech that uses the RH kick that travels horizontally.

The roundhouse kick I was taught at MSU starts with 2 specific leg index positions in sequence.  First is the knee up position many of us know as "the flamingo" (but with a slight difference in foot position) then the right foot is raised to the outside so that the shin is horizontal. Then the kick is executed from there.  

Hopefully an MSU student (or teacher) will come along here and correct/expand upon this because I was just a visitor trying to soak up as much as I could in one week!


----------



## Logan (Jun 4, 2008)

kenpofighter said:


> I'm not saying that every MA does THIS kick the same way but there are side effects. And any one who does a lot of any type of kick (especially not done on a bag, body, or something solid, making it a snap kick like I said before) can and I believe will (if done enough) were out your joints. I am not trying to get anyone to not practice their kicks in the air, but I myself have had some knee joint problems from doing to many kicks. Oh and I could have got the same problem from to much running, but I chose to do karate instead.


 
I'm not saying that I disagree with you but posting unsubstantiated and generalistic points does not really have a positive effect on a debate, in my opinion.

Bill Wallace, Chuck Norris and the like have had hip replacement surgery, likely as a result of wear and tear. It is difficult to pinpoint things to a specific technique (i.e. a particular kick) without being able to cite scientific research (of which there is little) as a backup to what you are saying.

There is a huge variety of factors involved - the person (age,weight, genetics etc), the basic motion of the technique (affected by the person, speed, impact etc), the finer detail of timing in turning hips, flexibility, strength of supporting body parts, if joints/body have been warmed up prior to technique....the list is almost endless.

For me, if I kick and it hurts then I take the simple view that I am doing something wrong. If it hurts the next day, I am doing something wrong or overtraining. If the technique flows smooth with no discernible "wrong" factors and doesn't hurt, then I consider that as "ok". 

Above all, listen to your body, constantly evaluate what you are doing as you age, strengthen/condition where necessary and rest. I think that if you train smart, you can avoid surgery


----------



## SL4Drew (Jun 4, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> Will walking wear out your joints?


 
Ah, the homespun (and accurate) wisdom is refreshing. Doc does have a tendency to rub off.



DavidCC said:


> Bode taught me the roundhouse kick as used in SL-4 Kenpo. There is a specific "index" (you might call it a chamber but I'm sure the SL-4 guys do not) position that is used to kick, and specific details of how to kick, retract etc. It's very detailed instruction on "HOW to kick" _(which I learned on another thread not everyone is interested in LOL)_
> 
> And it was not like that GIF.


 
In my opinion, the GIF is really bad. The vid, on the other hand, is better. As would be the case with others also familiar with Ed Parker's Kenpo, I'd begin in a neutral bow not the deeper Japanese-style stance. She more or less roughly approximates the indexes Doc teaches, but they aren't exactly right. 

Besides the height of the kick and the unwise use of the in-step, there are two main differences I see with the vid and what goes on in Kicking Set 101 (SL4's Kicking Set 1). First, you generally index the front foot. For those familiar with some CMAs, it is something like a "toe-out" step. Second, because of the differences inherent in the stances, we'd have to square the hips. Here, she is already twisted forward and doesn't need to square them, but from a neutral bow you would.

As a far as the deleterious effects high kicking has on your body, Dr. Dave posted a long post not only explaining why this is so, but he also (I recall) cited to medical texts. If you do a search, I'm sure it can be found.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 4, 2008)

kenpofighter said:


> Personally I lift my knee up and straight facing twelve o'clock and not as high. Then rotate my hips to get the torque. (on the round kick) I don't lift my knee as high because I don't normally kick that high.


Instead of point, cock, fire, I use the cock, point, fire.
Sean


----------



## donald (Jun 4, 2008)

As far as the picture sequence goes thats basically how I was taught, and do throw a round kick. The only difference I see in the pictures is that between steps 1, and 2 my knee would be about waist high or so just before the pivot.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 4, 2008)

donald said:


> As far as the picture sequence goes thats basically how I was taught, and do throw a round kick. The only difference I see in the pictures is that between steps 1, and 2 my knee would be about waist high or so just before the pivot.


Why?


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 6, 2008)

kenpofighter said:


> I don't lift my knee as high because I don't normally kick that high.


 
That's my training as well. You rarely need to kick to the head, as that pic implied.
(but it's nice to be able to, nonetheless!)


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 6, 2008)

In the hopes of not starting yet another flame war over high kicks, and since this is the ken/mpo and kaju section so maybe we could limit the responses to those of us who practice one of these arts, wonder if I could get some general feedback on how high is too high/just right for kicking? Several posters have mentioned targeting a little lower, and I'd be interested in their ideal range. But _please_, no flaming. No right answers, no one is wrong. Just want to compare the teaching/experiences others have gotten with my own. :asian:

BTW, since the title of the thread is proper kicking, I believe this certainly fits under the rubric (even though it branched off into the roundhouse for a bit, and joint problems). *MJS*, as the OP'er, if you'd rather, we can split this off--but then we run the risk of drawing the attention of the full board to the old battle of _how high_...etc., ad nauseum. Nevertheless, I'll defer to your judgment if it differs.


----------



## John Bishop (Jun 6, 2008)

Basic rule of thumb in Kajukenbo is, for self defense purposes we don't kick higher then the solar plexus.  Probably 90% of the kicks in our set combinations are to the groin or knee.  Of course there are always exceptions to all rules.


----------



## Doc (Jun 7, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> In the hopes of not starting yet another flame war over high kicks, and since this is the ken/mpo and kaju section so maybe we could limit the responses to those of us who practice one of these arts, wonder if I could get some general feedback on how high is too high/just right for kicking? Several posters have mentioned targeting a little lower, and I'd be interested in their ideal range. But _please_, no flaming. No right answers, no one is wrong. Just want to compare the teaching/experiences others have gotten with my own. :asian:
> 
> BTW, since the title of the thread is proper kicking, I believe this certainly fits under the rubric (even though it branched off into the roundhouse for a bit, and joint problems). *MJS*, as the OP'er, if you'd rather, we can split this off--but then we run the risk of drawing the attention of the full board to the old battle of _how high_...etc., ad nauseum. Nevertheless, I'll defer to your judgment if it differs.


"it makes as much sense to kick a guy standing up in the head, as it does to bend down and punch them in the foot."* - Ed Parker Sr.*

That being said, I witnessed an exchange between another stylist known for their high sport kicking, who while visiting at Parker's home, chose to challenge Mr. Parker about his ability to kick high. 

Parker said, "Well, I don't really believe in kicking high, but I can still kick you in the head if I had to." They went back and forth for a moment and the other stylist fell into the trap and made a wager. 

"I bet you twenty dollars (a lot of money in those days) you can't kick me in the head." the stylist said, as he removed a twenty dollar bill from his wallet and put it in his shirt pocket. (Foolish men those Koreans) "Here, this is yours if you can do it." he taunted. 

Parker said, "Are you sure?' "Positive," he said. "OK." Parker said, "Get in your stance and get ready." The stylist complied and readied himself in what appeared to be a "back stance," leaning rearward just in case he was wrong, I figured. 

Parker unleashed a low roundhouse to the back of his forwardleg, knocking him off his feet, than reached over and stepped on his head, removing the money from his pocket. The guy was shocked and protested, "Hey you didn't kick high." Parker replied, "The bet wasn't about kicking high, it was about kicking you in the head." The guy protested to Parker, "You cheated!" 

Mr. Parker with a huge grin on his face leaned closer to him, causing him to flinch and lean back a bit, and said in a soft voice while he folded the money and put it in his pocket, "There's no such thing as cheating in a street fight brudda."

I think that about sums up Mr. Parker's perspective. I feel the same.


----------



## LawDog (Jun 7, 2008)

Most of our kicks are applied from the rib area down to the ankle / foot,(for impact sweeps). We do practice high kicks so that if a situation exists where a high kick has to be applied then you have it on tap.
Example, there are times during a street free fight when one of your arms could become injured so your knee and kicking techniques then would come into play.


----------



## Doc (Jun 7, 2008)

LawDog said:


> Most of our kicks are applied from the rib area down to the ankle / foot,(for impact sweeps). We do practice high kicks so that if a situation exists where a high kick has to be applied then you have it on tap.
> Example, there are times during a street free fight when one of your arms could become injured so your knee and kicking techniques then would come into play.



?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 7, 2008)

LawDog said:


> Most of our kicks are applied from the rib area down to the ankle / foot,(for impact sweeps). We do practice high kicks so that if a situation exists where a high kick has to be applied then you have it on tap.
> Example, there are times during a street free fight when one of your arms could become injured so your knee and kicking techniques then would come into play.


Wouldn't that make things even worse? If your arms are broken and you start high kicking you are probably going to fall, but you can't break-fall because your arms are broken...
Sean


----------



## kenpofighter (Jun 7, 2008)

Unless you are extremely fast with your feet, it all ways seems to me that by kicking up high you are totally leaving yourself wide open. Like I said unless your really fast, I am grabbing that foot if you put it in my face and your going down, (to practice your break-falls lol). Or will block and what an opening to ridge-hand (or whatever you want to do, punch for all I care) the groin!


----------



## LawDog (Jun 8, 2008)

The point that I was trying to make is simply this, if your arm/hand gets injured during a fight then you might have to resort to a full battery of kicks.
If ever we meet I will show you the various stap wounds that I have on my right and left hands, (even my face). I understand what it is like not to have full use of your arms / hands.
I, as I often do, did not correctly right what I was thinking.
Doc,
You couldn't resist, if you didn't understand my last post you could of simply sent a pm to me instead of that cute little "?". I admitt that I do not always write as well as you but if i can muttle through all of you over inflated sentances I am sure that you, with your higher level of education could of figured out mine.
I think that the next time that either you of I are in the others area we should meet so that we can discuss our differences, yes - no?
:duh:


----------



## LawDog (Jun 8, 2008)

p.s.
For every point of view there are often many, "what if's" of "I could do this if you do that". During a street fight situation there is no such thing as a correct technique. In the street you will encounter,
*Trained "sport" contact fighters,
*Trained contact fighters, non sport,
*Military trained fighters,
*Law enforcement trained fighters,
*Prison inmates that were trained by their fellow inmates,
*Experienced street fighters,
*Unexperienced fighters,
*Fighters that use various types of weapons,
*Fighters that do not care if you live or die,
and the list goes on.
So what technique is really correct for the street then?


----------



## Doc (Jun 8, 2008)

LawDog said:


> The point that I was trying to make is simply this, if your arm/hand gets injured during a fight then you might have to resort to a full battery of kicks.


Although I agree, I don't feel unleashing a plethora of high kicks is effective whether limbs are injured or not. Under these circumstance it would appear on its face, the best option would be to resort to the most effective and efficient use of the available weapons over questionable tactics. At least that is how I see it.


> If ever we meet I will show you the various stap wounds that I have on my right and left hands, (even my face). I understand what it is like not to have full use of your arms / hands.


Sorry to hear you have had such experiences, but glad that you managed to survive. I've been fortunate enough to survive living and working essentially in South Central Los Angeles the bulk of my law enforcement career without being shot, cut, or stabbed and injury free while watching others go down. I'm truly happy you survived your unfortunate ordeals.


> I, as I often do, did not correctly right what I was thinking.


I think that happens to everyone, so ....


> Doc,
> You couldn't resist, if you didn't understand my last post you could of simply sent a pm to me instead of that cute little "?".


Couldn't resist? Ok, now I see. The statement would seem to imply something other than my intent of simply conveying that I didn't understanding what you were attempting to say. Whatever the implication, it is incorrect. I am not sure if I had sent the "?" through a PM it would have been received any better, if that is the case. I don't take "shots" at people, and I thought it was reasonable. It is unfortunate you took it that way, because it was not my intent.


> I admitt that I do not always write as well as you but if i can muttle through all of you over inflated sentances I am sure that you, with your higher level of education could of figured out mine.


Well actually, if I had understood it would have not been necessary, and I do not initiate PM's. I'm far to busy with work to add initiated sidebars to my participation.

At any rate, I'm not want to apologize for my writing style when it comes to conveying information, and expressing my opinions to those who might be interested. The nice thing about this forum is, within established rules of decorum, it allows everyone to express themselves in a manner they feel comfortable with, to others who find it comfortable as well, and the freedom to not participate with anyone with which they find discomfort. 

Please take note you are the first to complain about my writing. Perhaps, if you don't like the style you should add me to your ignore list. I will understand, and I promise you I will not take offense, but I write to a broader group of highly intelligent participants who frequent these boards who recognize everything cannot always be simplified for the sake of the few who might not get it. 

I teach my classes the exact same way, and anyone who cannot keep up will ultimately study with someone else. Much like this forum, participation is voluntary and no one is obligated to subject themselves to anything they find distasteful. 

You should also take note that you can't have it both ways. You complain you must ".. muttle through all of (my) over inflated sentances.." but take offense with the shortest sentence I could possibly write for some (perceived) slight. 

I'm sorry but I cannot spend my time attempting to find the correct length of sentence to fit your education and your sensibilities, without compromising my own.


> I think that the next time that either you of I are in the others area we should meet so that we can discuss our differences, yes - no?
> :duh:


I have no problem with that, but I warn you in advance, (and others who have met me will testify), that I speak and perform the same as I write - unless you have something else in mind.


----------



## marlon (Jun 8, 2008)

Doc said:


> "it makes as much sense to kick a guy standing up in the head, as it does to bend down and punch them in the foot."* - Ed Parker Sr.*
> 
> That being said, I witnessed an exchange between another stylist known for their high sport kicking, who while visiting at Parker's home, chose to challenge Mr. Parker about his ability to kick high.
> 
> ...


 

I love the qoute from GM Parker!!  Other than having that quote, given to me, i would say that this is about the same philosophy i was taught by my first 2 kempo instructors...it is also what i teach.  We practice high kicks in the drill for flexability and cardio but we train ...differently

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Doc (Jun 8, 2008)

marlon said:


> I love the qoute from GM Parker!!  Other than having that quote, given to me, i would say that this is about the same philosophy i was taught by my first 2 kempo instructors...it is also what i teach.  We practice high kicks in the drill for flexability and cardio but we train ...differently
> 
> respectfully,
> Marlon



For those who reside in "self-defense arts," this would seem to be the pragmatic approach, for purposes of effectiveness as well as long term physical health. High kicking has shown over my martial arts lifetime to be detrimental to long term health in general, as well as a significantly contributing factor to severe knee and hip problems.


----------



## Doc (Jun 8, 2008)

marlon said:


> I love the qoute from GM Parker!!  Other than having that quote, given to me, i would say that this is about the same philosophy i was taught by my first 2 kempo instructors...it is also what i teach.  We practice high kicks in the drill for flexability and cardio but we train ...differently
> 
> respectfully,
> Marlon


Please consider that whether or not you make contact, high kicks will have the same effect on the joints and hips.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 9, 2008)

Doc, one thing we never got to was the mechanics of the thrusting side kick.  it is heavily used in my material, so I would get a lot of benefit from any details on proper indexing and execution that you would like to share here.

thanks
-D


----------



## Doc (Jun 9, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> Doc, one thing we never got to was the mechanics of the thrusting side kick.  it is heavily used in my material, so I would get a lot of benefit from any details on proper indexing and execution that you would like to share here.
> 
> thanks
> -D



Let's test your memory. The kick is a combination of mechanics. Standing in a left neutral bow, use the left foot index for a roundhouse from the rear with your right leg. However, use the number 1 Index of your leg for a front kick. The kick is then executed laterally from this position by thrusting with the hips while extending the leg, making contact with the heel of the foot.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 9, 2008)

Doc said:


> Let's test your memory. The kick is a combination of mechanics. Standing in a left neutral bow, use the left foot index for a roundhouse from the rear with your right leg. However, use the number 1 Index of your leg for a front kick. The kick is then executed laterally from this position by thrusting with the hips while extending the leg, making contact with the heel of the foot.


 
OK, I've got the left foot and right leg indices.  Trying those out here in betwen cubicles, my left foot "wants" to pivot as I thrust my right foot towards 3.  Is that natural, and should I let it?


----------



## Doc (Jun 9, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> OK, I've got the left foot and right leg indices.  Trying those out here in betwen cubicles, my left foot "wants" to pivot as I thrust my right foot towards 3.  Is that natural, and should I let it?



Yes sir!


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 10, 2008)

Cool, my heavy bag has a message for you. it says: "Ouch!".


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> Cool, my heavy bag has a message for you. it says: "Ouch!".



That's really good to hear. The idea is to aligned the body optimally for the task at hand utilizing essentially, the same strong long muscle groups that you use to stand and jump.


----------

